# Obtaining credit status on L-1 Visa



## APAPPARI (Apr 21, 2009)

I am moving to the US on an L-1 Visa and wanted to know how people generally went about obtaining credit reference to enable a purchase of a house?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Normally establishing credit involves opening a bank account, getting a single credit card, using the credit card conservatively and paying it off in full each month, plus renting a place to live and paying your rent and utilities for a year or two. The bank I use in the US likes to have a two-year history with a customer before making a mortgage loan - but they will work with a customer with a shorter history with them.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Mrc (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi, when i moved to the US the banks that my employers use were very helpful - if you were assisted by a relocation company then i would speak with them, if not, maybe your HR dept can offer assistance.
Cheers Neil


----------



## selenaeden (Apr 23, 2009)

The L-1 Work Visa is for employees of companies, joint ventures, affiliates, subsidiaries, etc. who have locations both outside and inside the United States. The L-1 Work Visa allows companies to transfer foreign managers or other employees with specialized knowledge within the company. There are no quota restrictions for L-1 visas, and L-1 workers may bring their immediate family to the United States on L-2 visas. Foreigners already in the United States may change status to L-1.


----------

